# New fenders besides mikes !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SLR FENDERS !!! WOW !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2455419631&category=33644

thanks for slowest rice for finding it out.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Not bad. Its good to see more choices for us to choose from.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I find all the stuff!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

they still look good IMO, but im still scared about rain like the hood mike makes, and around here, snow also :-/


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those are cool! im not concerned about rain/snow. i was with my hood, but the snow just gathers at the mesh and can easily be brushed away. absolutely no snow is getting in my engine bay and i dont think rain has been bad either.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Got any new pics of your hood XT? Like on your car already?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh hell yizeah!!!! hood was on the day i got it. im waiting for my new grill to take more pics!!! meanwhile, i've put the stock white grill back on while im waiting for my syndicate grill and selling the chrome one.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Those fenders are bad as hell


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like those fenders


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those are alright, better than the Z3's...
I'll wait for Mikes


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Different but every one else will have them. and I have yet to see them on a car to see how it affects the rest of the look of the car. They look to angular and look like it would screw up the natural lines. But thats just Me! :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Z3's are also 130 dollars cheaper...


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Damn, those are nice fenders! If the price only went down id buy them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those fenders are nice......but they would look way overdone on a regualr car......those kinda fenders will only go with an aggressive body kit.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..Nice.. ..I like 'em :thumbup: :thumbup: ..not too sure about the price though..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> Z3's are also 130 dollars cheaper...


...and 130 times uglier.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whereas I cant say I agree with you entirely, I dont disagree with you either... Personally I have yet to see an impressive aftermarket fender design for most any car, most I find cheesy or ugly, however it will be cool to see a design made specifically for our car rather than for all cars.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Stock fenders are wayyy better


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I will not claim the Z3's to be ugly, I will say that they are pretty played out in the show scene.

I don't see an entire paint job in my near future, so I'll be waiting on any fenders.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a few cars where Z3 fenders look good, but in general, I don't like 'em. Like Sean said, there's as many cars with Z3s as there are cars with 'Tezzas. It's done, I think. Time for something new.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

does there is anything like this for the b 13 ??? hood fender and metallic grill??????


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Aftermarket fenders for the B13 are nonexistant, but there are hoods you can get (Fiber Images carbon fiber is one) and there are also upgrades you can do to the lights/grille. The Tsuru headlight setup really cleans up the look of the front of the B13. You can also gut your stock grille and fill it with mesh, which is what I had on my old B13.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

samo said:


> Aftermarket fenders for the B13 are nonexistant, but there are hoods you can get (Fiber Images carbon fiber is one) and there are also upgrades you can do to the lights/grille. The Tsuru headlight setup really cleans up the look of the front of the B13. You can also gut your stock grille and fill it with mesh, which is what I had on my old B13.


iv'e seen these product but i was looking for something different like the metallic grill,and th vent on the hood


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

By metallic grille, I'm guessing you mean chrome? There's no B13 chrome grille that I know of. You could have yours chrome-dipped, though. Vented hoods also don't exist for the B13 yet, but molding in a vent would be easy for any good bodyshop.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i agree with ya'll on things being played out. i remember back when i wanted altezza's bc not many people had them...of course that was when i wanted a 12 foot wing..thank god i grew out of that. those fenders are nice for now..till i go to nopi in sept and see them on all the cars. i think a fender like those on the buick GNx would be great on a show car.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

does anybody know where to get them besides this damn auction?
I cant get em because i live too far away!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry bro.. nope.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> SLR FENDERS !!! WOW !


I jus bought a set, it should come in soon, I jus couldn't wait till Mike finishes his. I'll take pix as things progress.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

You get them off of ebay?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, DAMN MIKE, YOU GOT OWNED BY [email protected]!!!!... jk... they seem relativly the same, except mikes are more contoured to the cars shape/lines... but same basic theory


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mikes are 100% better, IMHO....

The new AeroGear ones look like they just blasted the same vent into a bunch of different fenders. 
I like the contoured lines on Mikes much more, and seeing that I can't get my car re-painted anytime soon, I'll just wait for his.

I still want to see what these look like on the car....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I really did want Mikes, but time is more important right now. I'm not waiting till summer to fix my car.

I don't care about the bodylines, I'm pretty much shaving the bodylines anyway.


----------

